# Upgrade to full frame or get a lens?



## FauzzyD (May 25, 2016)

Is it worth upgrading from a crop frame to a full frame or get a better lens than a current lens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2016)

It depends entirely upon what your end goal and needs are. 

Crop cameras are more than capable of fantastic results so you don't have to upgrade to fullframe if you don't want/need to.

I generally advise glass first then bodies. However if you're changing formats to a new sensor/film size then I advise body first and then the lenses as that way you build your lens selection around your camera. Going the other way can work; but it can also mean that you end up wanting to sell and buy new lenses to work with the new format. 



But in the end you have to put your criteria and desires on the table before anyone else can give you advice on how to proceed


----------



## fmw (May 25, 2016)

There are advantages to a full frame sensor but, in my opinion, not any that are important enough that I would recommend upsetting your system to replace it in its entirety.  The resolution in modern DSLR's is so dense now that you can certainly get professional results from the smaller sensor. 

Remember you are posting in an equipment enthusiast's forum where the equipment can sometimes take precedence over the photography.  If you like your camera and are happy with the results you get, then consider adding lenses that will allow you to make photographs that you couldn't make before.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 25, 2016)

FauzzyD said:


> Is it worth upgrading from a crop frame to a full frame or get a better lens than a current lens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well to give a good answer to this question I'd really need to know what you have currently and what sort of shots you take the most.

If you are shooting in challenging lighting situations and are not able to add your own light, say via flash or some external style studio lighting, then full frame can really be worth it's weight in gold.  I myself do a lot of shooting at the zoo.  Flash is not an option, the multipaned glass just reflects it back in a big flare.  So I'm stuck using whatever ambient light is available - which can vary widely.  So for me full frame was well worth the investment.

It might also be worth considering if you shoot a lot of portraits, because of the sensor size it's much easier to seperate your subject from the background with full frame.  They also come in quite handy for landscape shooters, the wider field of view can be extremely nice to have.

However depending on what equipment you might already have, it's possible that not all of the lenses you have for your APS-C camera will be compatible with your full frame camera.  On Nikons, for example, DX lenses - those designed for APS-C cameras, can be used on FX bodies... however you have to shoot in DX mode which limits the cameras FOV.  So in general if your going to switch to full frame consider the fact that at least at some point you'll probably want to buy lenses that are designed for a full frame camera.  The downside is of course you may have to replace some lenses you already have with FX equivalents which are usually more expensive.  It's something to carefully consider before going FX.

As for me I went FX not too long ago, and love it.  I would not switch back.  However depending on your situation it's possible you might be able to get along great with an APS-C sensor camera, in fact if you shoot a lot of telephoto (such as wildlife) sometimes having the APS-C sensor can actually be a bit of an advantage.


----------



## goodguy (May 25, 2016)

Another point to consider is, since you are asking in the Canon forum I am assuming you will be looking for a Canon full frame camera.
Currently Canon has upgraded its entire APS-C lineup but the 6D and 5D III are really begging to be replaced and according to rumors they are scheduled to be replaced but when is anyones guess.
I personally wouldn't be looking to currently buy a Canon FF camera but rather get FF lenses and then once a new FF Canon comes out then get it.

So to sum it up get the FF fast glass first


----------



## FauzzyD (May 26, 2016)

Im doing wedding photography. And there are times where theres a lot of limited lighting. But half have good lighting too. But im thinking for the other 50% or more of the time where there is limited lighting. 
I'm currently using Canon EOS 1100d. 
Ef - 50mm f/1.8 and 75-300mm
Ef-s 18-55mm, 24mm f/2.8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (May 26, 2016)

By current standards your kit is not the best for weddings, both due your lenses and your camera. The 1100d is capable of great photos, but in dark conditions like churches its autofocus will struggle. I'd relegate that to a second, backup body. 

The 18-55 and the 75-300 are both grand lenses for good light. For dark they present issues, especially for a crop camera. You do not mention a budget.

In your position I'd be looking to add a good flash unit, and probably a 6d with a fullframe standard lens (24-105f4 or 24-70 f2.8 if possible), or a secondhand 5d mark ii at the very least. If you are managing at the moment with an 1100d the fullframe body will add major quality to low light shots. After this you can improve your other lenses as you go


----------



## beagle100 (May 26, 2016)

FauzzyD said:


> Im doing wedding photography. And there are times where theres a lot of limited lighting. But half have good lighting too. But im thinking for the other 50% or more of the time where there is limited lighting.
> I'm currently using Canon EOS 1100d.
> Ef - 50mm f/1.8 and 75-300mm
> Ef-s 18-55mm, 24mm f/2.8
> ...



*refurbished* 6D is a good upgrade - $979 
And upgrade the 75-300 and 18-55


----------



## FauzzyD (May 30, 2016)

I've not mentioned a budget because I'm not entirely sure as to how much I should spend for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (May 30, 2016)

A ballpark figure at least gives us a starting point to understand what kind of money you are talking about. Sure we might talk you into spending more; but  it gives a reference point to begin and structure talks


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2016)

FauzzyD said:


> I've not mentioned a budget because I'm not entirely sure as to how much I should spend for it.


If your business model includes cost of equipment both as a line item and as an annual budget, then you would know how much you should spend for it.  

A professional wedding photographer will have a considerable investment in equipment, but not merely for the sake of equipment, but rather for the sake of doing the best job he can at the present time.

Your annual budget doesn't have to be sufficiently high in order to purchase a new camera every year, so you might have to save up for a couple of years then get it.  

Meanwhile, don't forget about lenses, lights, and modifiers, all of which should be included in your annual budget.  Again, not to spend it all in one year, but keep on spending money to constantly upgrade or replace your equipment.  Remember; things wear out, get lost or broken.


----------



## FauzzyD (May 31, 2016)

I guess I will be looking at spending in the region of 500-800 gbp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (May 31, 2016)

Check ebay as you should be able to get a 5DMII on there - there's quite a few options and you will likely have to go all the way up to the £800 mark. Check the completed listings for a rough idea of the market value (its a little tricky as many are sold with other things). I would think if you're lucky you should be able to at least get the camera body - if not body and battery grip and batteries and some more. 

It will, however, eat all your budget up. A worthwhile purchase if you want to move into fullframe which is popular for its improvement ISO performance and field of view for subjects like interior portraits and weddings. You'll also get a marked improvement over your current camera (which is basically the bottom line of DSLRs that Canon produces - capable sensor but features and control on the camera are much more limited). 

Thing is for high quality and low light work you're really hampered at present. You need a better body but you also need better lenses and better lighting gear.


----------

